# NEW Trek Website up to date!



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

The Trek website is showing all the new bicycles for 2008. Somethings I noticed is that they changed the colors of some madones. There is a lower model madone then presented. Also a sneak peak of the SRAM red crank over at the Equinox TTX 9.9SSL.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Cool! They discontinued my 2100! I guess now it's the 2.3.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I think they got the 5.2 pro and perf switched. The pro is pictured with a compact crank while the perf. has a standard crank. I think the color is switched too.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

*the series 1 bikes have component downgrades*

did you notice the 1.2 and 1.5 have component downgrades from last year. the 1.5 had tiagra and sora components whereas last year it was solid 105's. I think even the 2.1 and 2.3 comparatively has "lesser" components than the last year comparatively. I heard that the frames are getting more expensive which I guess would mean that the cost would have to significantly jump or you downgrade the components.

Its good to see the upper end bikes are still equipped with the Ultegra and Dura Ace for roughly the same price.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

New TTX SSL? WTF??

I saw it too. I liked the old site better.

And just when I wanted to get a TTX with OCLV 110 carbon. 

Now I'll have to spend more. Dammitt!!


----------

